# BVI Spring Regatta 2013



## RachaelMKE64 (Jan 16, 2013)

Hi,
We are taking our family to the BVI for spring break, our dates are 3/20/2013 thru 3/31/2013. Kids are almost 18, 16 and almost 13. All three are experienced sailors. I am concerned about the BVI Spring Regatta and finding a mooring or slip during that time. Do we need to get to a bay or cove early to get a mooring? What time is good? Not crazy about anchoring, but if its super crowded we may need to. Has anyone been there during the Spring Regatta? What do we need to know? What areas should we avoid? We're also there during Full Moon and I want to go to the Trellis Bay party with the kids because it's supposedly more family friendly, the husband thinks the Bomba party on west end will be okay for all of us. Any opinions or suggestions. I don't want to leave the kids on the boat alone too much.


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 27, 2006)

Do you intend on keeping to the same itinerary as the BVI Spring Regatta? If not, then you should almost always find a mooring ball at the popular anchorages. It is generally better to arrive in early to mid-afternoon rather than 30 minutes before sundown in order to pick up mooring balls. I'd suggest arriving earlier at Great Harbour on JVD (few mooring balls and bad holding) and you'd need to arrive the day before the full-moon party at Trellis in order to ensure a mooring ball at Trellis. 
The Bomba parties are wild but (unless they've been grounded for years) nothing that your 18 and 16 year old haven't seen before; nonetheless the Trellis Bay experience is a lot of fun and certainly family-friendly.
Don't forget the Leverick Bay Happy 'Arrr show with Michael Beans!


----------



## RachaelMKE64 (Jan 16, 2013)

Thanks for all the great info! We are not following the same itinerary as the Regatta so that's a relief that mooring balls will be available. We didn't get to JVD last year so it's a must on our itinerary for this year. Also missed the Leverick Bay party last year because our dinghy was out of commission after a nasty storm. We were in a slip at BEYC had no way to get across. Thanks for the heads up about getting to Trellis Bay a day early. March can't come soon enough for me!


----------



## sixdaytk (Jan 4, 2013)

Having been to both the Bombas and Trellis Bay full moon parties I can Say that Trellis is better with families. Bombas is a whole lot of drinking and dancing. Great for adults but the kids would be bored.


----------



## RachaelMKE64 (Jan 16, 2013)

Thanks for the suggestion! Kids entertainment is definitely a priority. I guess no mushroom concoction this time.


----------

